# Anyone teaching Spanish?



## r+fconsultant (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi guys! I'm looking for a Spanish tutor with a reasonable rate. One of my bucket list items is to become fluent in Spanish (especially since I have one aunt from Mexico and another aunt from Spain). If anyone is interested in teaching me Spanish, please let me know!


----------



## Delon (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi there, I am not a Spanish tutor, but I do know a couple of Spanish tutors in Australia. Where are you located?


----------

